# My new ride



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet ride congrats what size motor did you go with?


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

30hp


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Boat looks awesome! Please show us some more pictures of that baby!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive been out on my dads a few times and Iam overly impressed with the suv 17


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

That's it!! I think I'm gonna organize an Ankona fishing tournament.............. ;D


Congrats on the new rig. Any pics of the interior or additional plans?

J


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

sweeeeeeeet rig! Trim and tilt?


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah trim and tilt, I haven't even finished breaking the engine in yet. I can tell you guys this the trailer is amazing. I have other pictures but there are too large to post here. I'll take some w/ my camera phone soon!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you may have built the exact boat I was hoping to have Mel build. Once you get the engine broken in, I'll be hitting you up with a few questions. Is that ice blue you went with or something else?

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

ice blue deck, white hull and console


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's one I took at the dock the 1st time a dunked her, If you know the launch please keep it to yourself!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

But she's soooooo far away!
Where are to close up shots? ;-)


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

here u go oysterbreath, I took two quickies from the garage!!


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

oysterbreath


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

About how long for the building process??


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about! Very nice!!!


----------

